# "Les Enfants du Paradis" (Marcel Carne, Pathe, 1945)



## Guest (Apr 21, 2020)

This miracle of a film was made in France by Marcel Carne during the Nazi occupation. There was a limit back then imposed as to the amount of footage which can be shot when making a film, so Carne got around it by making the film in two parts: "Boulevard of Crime" and "The Man in White". It's the sort of film you have to see before you die. Here's the opening title music composed by Joseph Kosma and Maurice Thiriet. Stunning acting, Alexander Trauner production design.






Just a brief taste of "_The Man in White_" - Jean-Louis Barrault!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2020)

I had the privilege of watching this in a cinema some years ago. It is a remarkable film, but it's so long that I haven't had much urge ever to watch it again. Perhaps one day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2020)

Caryatid said:


> I had the privilege of watching this in a cinema some years ago. It is a remarkable film, but it's so long that I haven't had much urge ever to watch it again. Perhaps one day.


You are right; it's very long. I suppose an ideal analogy would be between Mozart and Mahler: you like that 'length' or you don't. Some parts of the film are more successful than others - it isn't absolutely perfect, of course. But it's the sheer phantasmagoria, humour and anarchy of those (dwarf) 'funambulists' and 'the mime' ("_shut up; we can't hear the mime_"!) which counterpoints the beautiful love scenes with Jean-Louis Barrault and a colder lover, Arletty. There's real poetry in every frame. The ending of the film is sheer devastation.

Here's a trailer for the restoration:






(I never noticed before that Barrault had a slight astigmatism!!) But it's Barrault's picture (as well as writer Prevert); a magnificent actor of enormous range and sensitivity.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

In my top 5 films of all time. Never get tired of watching it!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2020)

Dulova Harps On said:


> In my top 5 films of all time. Never get tired of watching it!


I'm glad you like it - one of the glories of the moving image.


----------

